# We need some furniture here......



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

We are lacking some furniture to make this place home....I'll donate this, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to start with.  The big comfy couch....

One thing the team here needs to realize, and a few of the folks at the thread I read today at RRR, is that crunching a stable rig is about as exciting as watching a granite mountain erode.  (Note that this is MUCH slower than watching paint dry, or grass grow.)

At XS, we talk about such things as scragging sheep, sail rabbit pie, Fart Plumes coffee, Cyber's still, just to pass the time and have some fun.  The good news is that our rigs and farms are so stable, we can do this.  XS is also in a postion that we are a long way away from taking the #2 worldwide spot, and have no one even close to threating our #3 spot in the world.  What is missed here, and perhaps at RRR, is that this should be fun too.  Don't take crunching, or yourself, so seriously that you don't have fun.  After all, you paid for the hardware to play in this space, right?

@ Baleful from RRR, good on you for posting up in the TPU WCG section.  I am also very happy we made the criteria here for getting a sub forum.  TPU is an "up-and-coming,  dog-in-the-race".  I have no doubt the horsepower is here.  The more folks that crunch, the better the world becomes....    Whether we catch your team or not, I hope you grow your membership at the rate TPU seems to be growing theirs...

As a side note, to everyone, quite frankly, I do have some trouble sorting out what is internet posturing vs. a real "call-out".  That's my problem, not yours...   In the Pac NW, we just roll.......I say what I really mean, all the time, anywhere.   I tend to be very careful with my words because of it.   I'm my own worst enemy.....


Regards,
Bob


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

123bob said:


> At XS, we talk about such things as scragging sheep, sail rabbit pie, Fart Plumes coffee, Cyber's still, just to pass the time and have some fun.  The good news is that our rigs and farms are so stable, we can do this.



If you want to do that you can, but its got to be in the General Nonsense section.

Maybe start your own thread there, for all the WCG crunchers to go and chat. "The WCG Lounge" or something


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> If you want to do that you can, but its got to be in the General Nonsense section.
> 
> Maybe start your own thread there, for all the WCG crunchers to go and chat. "The WCG Lounge" or something



My point was that we tend to go OT more than a "serious", single topic section does.  We are also more serious and on point than any section you will find on this forum, when the question comes down to getting a cruncher running.  The point of my post was not really about chatting, but about camaraderie.  A needed part of a strong team.  The "TPU WCG Team" thread demonstrates this.  This sub forum is a way to help out our progress.  There should be a place for the "cheerleading" to take place, otherwise, what's the point of the sub forum?

Sincere Regards,
Bob


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

I concur with bob - we needs more chats!


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah pull up a seat 







Or maybe we could somehow incorporate the penalty system that I seen over at XS, I think it was the Folding or WCG section


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

will that do?


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

I think those pillows are enjoying that couch enough for all of us.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

nah a couch that will be able to fit all 43,574 members


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

we're going to need some of these then


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2009)

123bob said:


> We are lacking some furniture to make this place home....I'll donate this, http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s48/123bob_bucket/680i install pics/couch.gif to start with.  The big comfy couch....
> 
> One thing the team here needs to realize, and a few of the folks at the thread I read today at RRR, is that crunching a stable rig is about as exciting as watching a granite mountain erode.  (Note that this is MUCH slower than watching paint dry, or grass grow.)
> 
> ...



I hope Fart Plume stops by. I could really use some of that coffee right now!


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> http://incontiguousbrick.files.wordpress.com/2007/05/girl-with-beer.jpg
> 
> we're going to need some of these then



No, I hate beer. It's disgusting, I don't want anyone to drink it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

coffee and hot chocolate


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

will pizza do?


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> will pizza do?



Only Papa Johns!


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> coffee and hot chocolate



Scrap the coffee, keep the marshmallows coming


----------



## PaulieG (May 2, 2009)

Weer said:


> Only Papa Johns!



You must be kidding. Gotta go with real NY style pizza from a Bronx hole in the wall. Best pizza in the world. I'll take that and a Saranac Black and Tan...even though it's only 9:30am here


----------



## Weer (May 2, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> You must be kidding. Gotta go with real NY style pizza from a Bronx hole in the wall. Best pizza in the world. I'll take that and a Saranac Black and Tan...even though it's only 9:30am here



And you must have an affection for mold. Even though I'll spare you the scorn of presuming our place of residence, since I do live in NYC, I'll still shove anyone who prefers anything to Papa Johns into such a hole in the wall. I know very well the rustic feel, and unfortunately taste of no-name-brand roach-infested upper-Manhattan pizza joints, and I have to admit.. if you like that, let alone prefer it over the perfection that is Papa Johns.. I'm not sitting on a couch with you


----------



## loonym (May 2, 2009)

Forget furniture. If you wanna draw a crowd strippers and beer is the ticket.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

loonym said:


> Forget furniture. If you wanna draw a crowd strippers and beer is the ticket.



some don't like/are underage when it comes to alcohol. However, i can always nip to the kitchen and have a bevvy with you!


----------



## oily_17 (May 2, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> some don't like/are underage when it comes to alcohol.



I will have theirs then


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I will have theirs then



not if i has it first!


----------



## 123bob (May 2, 2009)

I like the couches you guys added.  The beer and hole-in-the-wall pizza sounds good to me too...  

I came across this from the neighbors trash pile the other day.  I'll toss it in here until we get a better one...






Gotta have a coffee table to set the beers on, and to put your feet up...It's also something the strippers can stand on...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

MUst be a heavy desk


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 2, 2009)

oh and we also need a fridge,for the beer


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 8, 2009)

ba where is everyone - this party is dead!


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

wait wheres the strippers???


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 8, 2009)

In the clubs, right lets get outta here!


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

Dang well I have to find a place to spend all these singles


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 8, 2009)

you could have told me! i have been sitting here getting drunk all by myself with only the sound of computers crunching away.


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

haha well I have some beer at home let me go grab it and ill head on back over.


----------



## fart_plume (May 8, 2009)

So you guys want some coffee eh?Just tell which you prefer the the "Regular" or "Medicated" Brew...............(sail rabbit biscuits also available)


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2009)

I'd like some coffee really badly right now.  Work is a total drag today...  I am excited for the new rig I have coming next week and I'm going to break it in with some crunching.


----------



## 123bob (May 8, 2009)

Just try to resist pulling FP's finger.....even if he asks nice...


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

I opted for some beer thanks for the coffee though. whitelotus we still meeting up with dem laydeezzzzzzz 

ps. I have some three gateway GP7-500's that I would love to hand out parts for.
Sick review on these bad mama jamma's
http://www.pcworld.com/article/24417/gateway_gp7_500.html

As right now I dont have a connection.......... 

So please if anyone needs/wants parts just PM me and ill be more than happy to help.

I also have a p5ld2 deluxe and pd820 with 4 gigs of Kingston KVR533

That I will let go for a good price 

I dont want to post it in fs/wtb because I want it to go to WCG to help out.


----------

